# thinking about taking a vacation



## tony420

need to get out of canada for a little while thinking about going to cancun or costa rica or somewhere nice for a week or 2 get my mind off things


----------



## cosmic dust

Sounds great. Go for it.


----------



## LifeinAShell

do it man live it up while you can


----------



## Blue Dino

> need to get out of canada


Sounds good. I am actually going to Canada for a week, to take my mind off some things, while also getting some serious thinking in about my life. Maybe we can stay at your place for free while you're away? :yes


----------



## feems99

a vacation is quickest (apart from drugs), easiest (if you have money) way to get away with depression. You come back with you feelings of guilt and anger washed away and a renowed sense of identity and hope for the future.


----------

